
Harvard’s top astronomer says an alien ship may be among us - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/harvards-top-astronomer-says-an-alien-ship-may-be-among-us--and-he-doesnt-care-what-his-colleagues-think/2019/02/04/a5d70bb0-24d5-11e9-90cd-dedb0c92dc17_story.html
======
SiempreViernes
The contents are exactly as rich as the click-baity title suggests, here are
the 81 (out of ~1500) relevant words:

> But it’s moving too fast for an inert rock, Loeb points out — zooming away
> from the sun as if something is pushing it from behind. And if it’s a comet
> spewing jets of steam, the limited observations astronomers made of it
> showed no sign.

> Loeb argues that ‘Oumuamua’s behavior means it can’t be, as is commonly
> imagined, a clump of rock shaped like a long potato, but rather an object
> that’s very long and no more than 1 millimetre thick

Meanwhile, wikipedia claims non-gravitational effects aren't uncommon in
comets with no detectable activity, which is not something Loeb bothers
talking about in his letter.

Worth noting is that Loeb is not any sort of expert on solar system objects,
and I think he doesn't even do observational astronomy.

~~~
junaru
> here are the 81 (out of ~1500) relevant words

Thank you. I closed the article as soon as they started describing the
astronomers appearance.

